# Builds 6 and 7 - Zebrawood and Imbuia



## MikeNeal (Mar 30, 2017)

So, while I wait for the finals pieces to come in for builds 4 and 5, I figured I would start the neck two.

the bodies will be ash, one will have an imbuia top, the other will have a zebrawood top.

the necks will be a combination of katalox and ash

so today I started building the bodies. I went out and bought a 10 foot board of 6/4 ash and got cracking.


----------



## IGC (Mar 30, 2017)

Looking good, new guitars and woods fun fun


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 31, 2017)

...but I am a child of light.


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 1, 2017)

glued on the zebrawood top.









I decided to glue the tops onto the bodies before I cut the shape out this time. before I would route the body, then glue the top on - this worked ok, but when using the body as the template to route the top, the router would ride on dried glue, creating that little bit extra work sanding.


----------



## trebal (Apr 5, 2017)

Awesome top!


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks. It turned out really good


----------



## jwade (Apr 7, 2017)

Digging this a lot.


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 13, 2017)

cut the shapes out on the band saw









then i cut all the peices for the necks.
both will be katalox/ash/katalox/ash/katalox









glued em up


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 13, 2017)

<3 the katalox and zebrawood.


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 13, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> <3 the katalox and zebrawood.



i figured you would like the katalox.

i have a Bowes guitar with a katalox neck, feels awesome and super slick, so i wanted to do it myself


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 14, 2017)

small update.

planed the necks flat. turned out real nice


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 16, 2017)

routed bodies to shape


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Apr 16, 2017)

This is looking great  real inspiration


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 23, 2017)

did the first batch of routing on the bodies.










turned out really good so far


----------



## MikeNeal (Apr 30, 2017)

drilled the neck mounting holes, neck ferrule holes, rounded the back of the bodies, and did the tummy cuts


----------



## Electrotimber (May 1, 2017)

Hi, very nice body shape, what's about name? I'm trying to find a superstrat plan cause I like the shape but I can not make it.
You did the shape with router Bit pn the neck pocket roundover?


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (May 1, 2017)

Do you find there are any issues with building two guitars at one time? I'm starting my first build and I'm having mixed feelings about trying to do two at once.


----------



## electriceye (May 1, 2017)

I like those routing templates! Where did you get them??


----------



## MikeNeal (May 1, 2017)

Electrotimber said:


> Hi, very nice body shape, what's about name? I'm trying to find a superstrat plan cause I like the shape but I can not make it.
> You did the shape with router Bit pn the neck pocket roundover?



I designed the shape my self. And I just used a round over bit on my router


----------



## MikeNeal (May 1, 2017)

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> Do you find there are any issues with building two guitars at one time? I'm starting my first build and I'm having mixed feelings about trying to do two at once.



Not finding issues, I think it helps to develop consistency


----------



## MikeNeal (May 1, 2017)

electriceye said:


> I like those routing templates! Where did you get them??



I designed them in cad, then had them cnc cut


----------



## MikeNeal (May 4, 2017)

small update.

carved the top and drilled the output jack recess on the 7 string.










going to do the same to the 6 string, and route the control cavities. then the bodies can be finish sanded.


----------



## MikeNeal (May 5, 2017)

done with the control cavities


----------



## MikeNeal (May 9, 2017)

some good and some bad today

ill start with the bad, i installed the bridges on both guitars so i could use them as a drilling template for the string through holes, when i went to remove the bridges 2 of the screws holding the 7 string bridge down snapped right at the head leaving the screws embedded in the wood. I attempted to drill them out - mangling the wood near the screw holes.

the good news is i was able to get some good old fashioned wood screws in, and the mess is totally hidden under the bridge. also, the string through holes turned out pretty good.

also did the ferrule holes and the control cavity covers - which turned out pretty good.

took some pictures of the cover progress.

first i thinned some scrap katalox to 1/8" thick









then i routed the shape out from my template





Perfect!


----------



## MikeNeal (May 11, 2017)

applied rubio monocoat to the bodies, turned out great


----------



## Grand Rabbit (May 14, 2017)

I love the look of that zebrawood top ...much anticipation!!


----------



## jwade (May 14, 2017)

MikeNeal said:


>



Legit said "Oh damn" out loud when I saw that. Very nice.


----------



## MikeNeal (May 14, 2017)

Thanks guys.

That imbuia is a joy to work with. Really easy to machine and work with. Smells like cinnamon and spices.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (May 15, 2017)

What are you thinking for finishes?


----------



## MikeNeal (May 15, 2017)

Grand Rabbit said:


> What are you thinking for finishes?



The bodies already have finish on them. Its Rubio Monocoat. Turned out really well. Much better then the danish oil i used on previous builds.

The necks will get Rubio as well


----------



## MikeNeal (May 20, 2017)

some updates

built the headstock for the zebrawood guitar. its a zebrawood cap on ash, then did the scarf joints and glued on the headstocks


----------



## MikeNeal (May 21, 2017)

and planed flat!





these necks are moving pretty fast. Going to slot the fretboards next, then try and get to my dads to cut the shape out on the band saw. then i can get finishing them


----------



## MikeNeal (May 22, 2017)

fretboards are slotted

pau ferro










katalox - slotting this by hand really tested my patience. what a hard wood.


----------



## MikeNeal (May 24, 2017)

i just couldnt live with the damage under where the bridge mounts. even though no one would ever see it, i would know its there.

so i'm building a new body for the 7 string.

was going to do a walnut body with spalted maple top, but my buddy has decided on a solid padauk body. so stay tuned for that...


----------



## jwade (May 24, 2017)

But that top was so gorgeous!


----------



## MikeNeal (May 24, 2017)

jwade said:


> But that top was so gorgeous!



im not going to throw it out. i'm probably going to try and fix it at some point.

i was thinking i would use my bridge recess template to route out all the wood thats damaged, then make another template for a piece to press fit into the recess, then start again with the bridge mounting.


----------



## J_Mac (May 25, 2017)

Inspired by your slotting jig! I must make one for my next board. Do you have a thread about it?

Are you using a planer for your necks or are you planing by hand?


----------



## MikeNeal (May 25, 2017)

J_Mac said:


> Inspired by your slotting jig! I must make one for my next board. Do you have a thread about it?
> 
> Are you using a planer for your necks or are you planing by hand?



i dont have a thread, but i can post a thread up explaining it.

also i use a jointer and a planer to build the neck blank, but i use a router thicknessing jig to flatten the headstock piece down, then a couple passes on the jointer before i glue on the fretboard, if that makes sense.


----------



## MrYakob (May 26, 2017)

Interesting approach to the scarf joint, I've always seen the headstock piece get the angle cut in to it before gluing but this seems like it might be an easier technique. Any particular reason for it?


----------



## MikeNeal (May 26, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Interesting approach to the scarf joint, I've always seen the headstock piece get the angle cut in to it before gluing but this seems like it might be an easier technique. Any particular reason for it?



Yeah i find it easier. Quicker as well


----------



## MikeNeal (May 30, 2017)

rough cut the necks and fretboards today. Man i love a good scarf joint.



















going to route the shapes next


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 2, 2017)

routed the necks, fretboards, and trussrod slots, and glued on the fretboards






























next im going to drill the mounting holes. I was going to do threaded inserts, but i think i need more practice with them first, so i will probably use good old fashioned wood screws on these builds


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 4, 2017)

drilled the mounting holes on the 6 string, and did the initial radius and level.














still have to build a new body for the 7 string, before i can do this work to it's neck


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 5, 2017)

i really underestimated the difficulty of working katalox.

after doing the radius on the fret board it had a height in the middle of 7.5mm i need to get it down to roughly 6mm. after an hour of sanding, i'm at 7.2mm this is going to take a looooooong time.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 6, 2017)

Preach! I am building a drum sander because sanding down fretboards is THE most tedious and time-consuming thing I've ever had to do...


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 6, 2017)

I actually ended up taking it to my router thicknessing jig and taking 1/32 off. Then re-sanding the radius into it. Now its a perfect 6.12mm thick at the nut


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 6, 2017)

on the 6 string, i brought the fretboard down to thickness and installed evo gold frets














finally made a new body for the 7 string, and rough cut it. I needed something light in color, and light in weight. Decided on an often overlooked wood: Butternut. It's also known as white walnut, as it's technically a walnut species. but it feels, weighs, and works like basswood.


















It will have a distressed transparent black finish.


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 7, 2017)

sorry for the barrage of updates, but i had a few hours to work on the 7 string tonight.

- routed the body, pickups, neck pocket and bridge recess
- drilled all the mounting holes
- installed the inlay dots.
- put the radius on the fretboard






















the drill bit traveled when drilling the holes at the 24th fret. so next time i'll have to use brad points for sure


----------



## skewkus13 (Jun 8, 2017)

inspiring work brother ! can i ask how you prep the tops for gluing to the body? i dont have a thickness planer or drum sander??


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 8, 2017)

Depending on the wood, i usually use a thickness planer and jointer. But some wood just gets destroyed by the planer (like zebrawood)

For a tricky wood, or something with crazy figure. I use a router planing jig to flatten everything. There are lots of plans online. 

A good way to joint the tops without a jointer is to get a piece of granite counter top scrap and stick sandpaper to it. Then just run the surface you want jointed untill you get a good fit


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Jun 9, 2017)

nice work on the contrasting offset dots... may borrow that idea 

excellent work, making me wanna get a move on with my zebra top dinky asap!

*staying tuned


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 11, 2017)

fretted the 7 string, and did the side dots on both


----------



## Walshy (Jun 12, 2017)

I am going to try this scarf joint method on a build I'm starting. I'm also having a first go at the fancy multi-layered lamination.


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 12, 2017)

i find the router jig is a quick and easy way of doing the joint. really happy with it.


----------



## KR250 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 28, 2017)

carved the neck on the 7 string


----------



## IGC (Jun 28, 2017)

Sweet! How do your hands and lower back feel now?


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 28, 2017)

IGC said:


> Sweet! How do your hands and lower back feel now?



Not too bad. Took about an hour to fully carve it. The katalox neck was easier then the purpleheart neck. That one was brutal


----------



## IGC (Jun 28, 2017)

MikeNeal said:


> Not too bad. Took about an hour to fully carve it. The katalox neck was easier then the purpleheart neck. That one was brutal



Just noticed the height, seems like lot of bent over hunching if not seated. Oak is some hard to work stuff too! Wew!!! Dunno how P.H. compares.


----------



## electriceye (Jun 28, 2017)

Love what you did with the inlays on that crazy fretboard!


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 28, 2017)

electriceye said:


> Love what you did with the inlays on that crazy fretboard!



Thanks!



IGC said:


> Just noticed the height, seems like lot of bent over hunching if not seated. Oak is some hard to work stuff too! Wew!!! Dunno how P.H. compares.



Like 3 times harder to work. I'd recommend a Shinto rasp to carve it. It makes pretty short work of it


----------

